# Cassie 19



## holiday123

Cassie 19 in colorblock pine, aurora (pink!) and beechwood. Hmm what do you think about this odd combo? I'm on the fence. Love the bag and it's the only one so far with dark hardware. There are black/brass and chalk/brass also available. I don't need more brass!  

This baby comes with 3 straps, 3! For a person who loves changing out straps that's excellent! There is top handle pine/beechwood, top handle chain and long pine/beechwood. 

Inside is set up the same as her mama and back pocket fits a large phone. Sorry @Teagaggle you cannot fit your soft wallet. Anyway, let me know what you think about this colorblock.


----------



## pasdedeux1

I'm here for the pine and pink but I think the beechwood is weird. Would have been super cool in like a pine/graphite/navy with the dark hardware.


----------



## Teagaggle

pasdedeux1 said:


> I'm here for the pine and pink but I think the beechwood is weird. Would have been super cool in like a pine/graphite/navy with the dark hardware.


Totally agree! It's the beechwood that just doesn't go. One too many pale colors.


----------



## indiaink

I think if the Pine had more green in it, it might work, but this - I don't know what color this is, but it's not any green in my world.  LOL.


----------



## Teagaggle

indiaink said:


> I think if the Pine had more green in it, it might work, but this - I don't know what color this is, but it's not any green in my world.  LOL.


It reminds me of the Ivy color (I think that's what it was called) that the Parker & Rogue came in.
Olive green is my favorite green but I'll take this!


----------



## redwood66

It doesn't seem all that mini like the Willis 18?  I am not fond of the color combination TBH.  I do like the Pine color though.  And all the straps!


----------



## holiday123

pasdedeux1 said:


> I'm here for the pine and pink but I think the beechwood is weird. Would have been super cool in like a pine/graphite/navy with the dark hardware.



I totally agree. Beechwood doesn't make any sense. I don't think the 3 straps is enough to convince me. It's already boxed up. Hopefully more colors are on deck because I do like the bag.


Teagaggle said:


> Totally agree! It's the beechwood that just doesn't go. One too many pale colors.



+1


indiaink said:


> I think if the Pine had more green in it, it might work, but this - I don't know what color this is, but it's not any green in my world.  LOL.



It's very hard to capture in the dark lighting. It is a super dark green and in the stock photo I thought it was black until I read the colors.


redwood66 said:


> It doesn't seem all that mini like the Willis 18?  I am not fond of the color combination TBH.  I do like the Pine color though.  And all the straps!



Yes nothing like willis 18 (and I ended up keeping all 4 colors ) and I have trouble with colorblock in general so to add in odd combos is a thumbs down.  I did get a pine green in the regular cassie and she's a keeper!


----------



## simplyparticual

The pink and beechwood aren't high contrast enough against each other. 

And I was hoping for a bigger Cassie, not a smaller


----------



## simplyparticula

The pink and beechwood aren't high contrast enough against each other. 

And I was hoping for a bigger Cassie, not a smaller...


----------



## Sunshine mama

holiday123 said:


> Cassie 19 in colorblock pine, aurora (pink!) and beechwood. Hmm what do you think about this odd combo? I'm on the fence. Love the bag and it's the only one so far with dark hardware. There are black/brass and chalk/brass also available. I don't need more brass!
> 
> This baby comes with 3 straps, 3! For a person who loves changing out straps that's excellent! There is top handle pine/beechwood, top handle chain and long pine/beechwood.
> 
> Inside is set up the same as her mama and back pocket fits a large phone. Sorry @Teagaggle you cannot fit your soft wallet. Anyway, let me know what you think about this colorblock.


I think this combo is beautiful.  Love the size too. 
How did you get this btw?


----------



## holiday123

Sunshine mama said:


> I think this combo is beautiful.  Love the size too.
> How did you get this btw?


I ordered through my SA. I think they come out soon, but not 100% on when. Wishing for a red in the future...


----------



## Sunshine mama

holiday123 said:


> I ordered through my SA. I think they come out soon, but not 100% on when. Wishing for a red in the future...


Thank you.


----------



## focoach

I just got this myself too! I actually love the color combo and the 2 pales don’t bother me! My SA told me the side color is actually Taupe not Beechwoid - I think it’s more brown and less warm than Beechwood. I’m not a fan of Beechwood at all but I really like this color. I think the regular size Cassie is also supposed to come in Taupe as well with like a brushed nickel hardware according to my SA!


----------



## Sunshine mama

@holiday123 
Does this bag come in other colors?


----------



## zjones

My aversion to the original Cassie was how briefcase-y it was -- this one doesn't look nearly as bad in that regard. Once these hit stores, I may have to pick one up (if all my things can fit inside, of course!).


----------



## holiday123

Sunshine mama said:


> @holiday123
> Does this bag come in other colors?


currently black/brass and chalk/brass


----------



## Sunshine mama

holiday123 said:


> currently black/brass and chalk/brass


Thank you.


----------



## moissydan98

this bag is so cute i loveee the color combo!


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Is there any news on additional colors? I still just 3 - black, white, combo pink and signature.


----------



## holiday123

ccbaggirl89 said:


> Is there any news on additional colors? I still just 3 - black, white, combo pink and signature.


Bluebell is coming soon!


----------



## luvgotchi

holiday123 said:


> Cassie 19 in colorblock pine, aurora (pink!) and beechwood. Hmm what do you think about this odd combo? I'm on the fence. Love the bag and it's the only one so far with dark hardware. There are black/brass and chalk/brass also available. I don't need more brass!
> 
> This baby comes with 3 straps, 3! For a person who loves changing out straps that's excellent! There is top handle pine/beechwood, top handle chain and long pine/beechwood.
> 
> Inside is set up the same as her mama and back pocket fits a large phone. Sorry @Teagaggle you cannot fit your soft wallet. Anyway, let me know what you think about this colorblock.


Could you do a what’s in my bag? Would love to see what all can fit


----------



## holiday123

luvgotchi said:


> Could you do a what’s in my bag? Would love to see what all can fit


Sorry I returned this one. It was too much colorblock for me.


----------



## redwood66

I wish the 19 came in the new Aurora pink alone.


----------



## luvgotchi

holiday123 said:


> Sorry I returned this one. It was too much colorblock for me.


Oh i c i was considering the chalk color - looks really cute!


----------



## luvgotchi

redwood66 said:


> I wish the 19 came in the new Aurora pink alone.



I agree... I know peeps are over brass but brass and light pink would be cute too


----------



## holiday123

luvgotchi said:


> Oh i c i was considering the chalk color - looks really cute!


It's a great size for me and did fit my essentials. I'm definitely getting one, just need the right color.


----------



## inkfade

I have fallen in love with the new sand/taupe Cassie 19, but want to see how long the strap drop is if holes were to be punched in the strap, since I like my crossbody bags to hang super low. My dilemma is do I want to wait for a sale or be ok to pay full price? I'm very excited about it because every bag I own is dark and this would be my first light colored bag.


----------



## luvgotchi

inkfade said:


> I have fallen in love with the new sand/taupe Cassie 19, but want to see how long the strap drop is if holes were to be punched in the strap, since I like my crossbody bags to hang super low. My dilemma is do I want to wait for a sale or be ok to pay full price? I'm very excited about it because every bag I own is dark and this would be my first light colored bag.


You saw an all taupe Cassie 19??


----------



## inkfade

luvgotchi said:


> You saw an all taupe Cassie 19??



I have seen (online) two variations of a taupe Cassie; the smaller Cassie 19 I have only seen in the new sand signature canvas/taupe leather combo with regular turnlock, and then I have seen a regular size Cassie in all taupe leather with the C turnlock.

Cassie 19 canvas/leather combo:









Cassie all leather:





EDIT: Just found a regular size Cassie in the canvas/leather combo, as well.


----------



## ditzydi

Sunshine mama said:


> @holiday123
> Does this bag come in other colors?



It comes in an orange and beechwood/taupe/chalk.  Which screams more fall to me than spring.  Somebody needs to sit down with the designers and talk to them about their color selections.  I'd rather they not do the color block and have pretty solid colors over these weird color combos.


----------



## holiday123

ditzydi said:


> It comes in an orange and beechwood/taupe/chalk.  Which screams more fall to me than spring.  Somebody needs to sit down with the designers and talk to them about their color selections.  I'd rather they not do the color block and have pretty solid colors over these weird color combos.


I agree here. I don't know why they are doing weird colorblock (no offense to anyone.) It is a small bag so the colorblock isn't as in your face as a larger bag, but I really prefer solid colors....I'm boring.


----------



## Teagaggle

I totally agree that the color block of the orange and sand seems more fall. However, I really did like it more in person than I ever thought I would. I paired it with a scarf in store and it tied all of the colors together. I don't think I'd ever pay full price for it, but it's something I would consider with a discount.


----------



## ditzydi

I wish they would make it in their heather gray or a solid navy.


----------



## mommaoosh

I'd love to see a Cassie in the glovetanned leather. I know they have them with it but it has the signature canvas too, and I'm just not the biggest fan. Would love a burnished taupe or saddle


----------



## ditzydi

mommaoosh said:


> I'd love to see a Cassie in the glovetanned leather. I know they have them with it but it has the signature canvas too, and I'm just not the biggest fan. Would love a burnished taupe or saddle


I think they did make it in the saddle color but I think it was only available in Europe.  Was such a pretty color.


----------



## hedges

I saw the colorblock Cassie 19 in real life yesterday and it is just adorable!  I had seen pictures of it and wasn’t impressed so I was really surprised when I saw it and loved it.  I went in to look at the regular Cassie in Aurora and instead ended up attached to this the moment I saw it.  The Aurora Cassie is cute too but seems like it will need something to break up all the pink a little. In the Cassie 19 I was able to fit my phone, wallet, mints, and lipstick and pen. My glasses case does fit but only without the wallet.


----------



## Sunshine mama

ditzydi said:


> It comes in an orange and beechwood/taupe/chalk.  Which screams more fall to me than spring.  Somebody needs to sit down with the designers and talk to them about their color selections.  I'd rather they not do the color block and have pretty solid colors over these weird color combos.


Do you think Coach(or any fashion house)is creating colorblock designs so they can use leftover scrap material? If done *correctly*,  I think this would be a good idea to save the environment!


----------



## Sunshine mama

hedges said:


> I saw the colorblock Cassie 19 in real life yesterday and it is just adorable!  I had seen pictures of it and wasn’t impressed so I was really surprised when I saw it and loved it.  I went in to look at the regular Cassie in Aurora and instead ended up attached to this the moment I saw it.  The Aurora Cassie is cute too but seems like it will need something to break up all the pink a little. In the Cassie 19 I was able to fit my phone, wallet, mints, and lipstick and pen. My glasses case does fit but only without the wallet.


Beautiful!
Does the top handle pinch the  sides of the front flap when hand held?


----------



## Sunshine mama

mommaoosh said:


> I'd love to see a Cassie in the glovetanned leather. I know they have them with it but it has the signature canvas too, and I'm just not the biggest fan. Would love a burnished taupe or saddle


This would be truly breathtaking!!!


----------



## hedges

Sunshine mama said:


> Beautiful!
> Does the top handle pinch the  sides of the front flap when hand held?


No, I have it loaded with my stuff and the dog clips barely touch the sides of the flap when I pick it up.


----------



## Sunshine mama

hedges said:


> No, I have it loaded with my stuff and the dog clips barely touch the sides of the flap when I pick it up.


Thank you!


----------



## ditzydi

I'll definitely be interested to see what other colors they offer this bag in as time goes on like they've done with the Cassie because it'll probably be just as popular as the regular Cassie.


----------



## ditzydi

Sunshine mama said:


> Do you think Coach(or any fashion house)is creating colorblock designs so they can use leftover scrap material? If done *correctly*,  I think this would be a good idea to save the environment!


Hmmmm...I'm going to say no but it is a great idea.  But if they wanted to reduce the impact of wasted materials, they could easily use the leftover scraps for small leather goods such as separate purse straps, bag charms, key chains, wallets or card cases.  The fact that they could possibly have several hundred of these bags ready for sale makes me think that it is not likely that they are not color blocking to reduce their environmental footprint.


----------



## Sunshine mama

ditzydi said:


> Hmmmm...I'm going to say no but it is a great idea.  But if they wanted to reduce the impact of wasted materials, they could easily use the leftover scraps for small leather goods such as separate purse straps, bag charms, key chains, wallets or card cases.  The fact that they could possibly have several hundred of these bags ready for sale makes me think that it is not likely that they are not color blocking to reduce their environmental footprint.


I heard a long time ago(I don't remember where) that IKEA does this to pass along the savings to the customers and to reduce waste.
It would be nice if popular fashion houses did this, since most fashion pieces are frivolous products anyway.


----------



## luvgotchi

hedges said:


> I saw the colorblock Cassie 19 in real life yesterday and it is just adorable!  I had seen pictures of it and wasn’t impressed so I was really surprised when I saw it and loved it.  I went in to look at the regular Cassie in Aurora and instead ended up attached to this the moment I saw it.  The Aurora Cassie is cute too but seems like it will need something to break up all the pink a little. In the Cassie 19 I was able to fit my phone, wallet, mints, and lipstick and pen. My glasses case does fit but only without the wallet.


Hmmm it looks like the 19 can’t hold a lot... I wonder how the internal compartments compare to the larger cassie


----------



## hedges

luvgotchi said:


> Hmmm it looks like the 19 can’t hold a lot... I wonder how the internal compartments compare to the larger cassie


The configuration of the interiors is exactly the same, the 19 is just smaller. I took some pictures comparing my regular Cassie to my 19 if that helps.


----------



## luvgotchi

hedges said:


> The configuration of the interiors is exactly the same, the 19 is just smaller. I took some pictures comparing my regular Cassie to my 19 if that helps.


Thanks for posting! It looks so cute  I’m going to have to take myself to the store and try shoving all my stuff in it to see how much it can fit lol


----------



## hedges

luvgotchi said:


> Thanks for posting! It looks so cute  I’m going to have to take myself to the store and try shoving all my stuff in it to see how much it can fit lol


It does have room to expand like the regular size does but not sure how much you can get in there before the flap won’t close all the way. I don’t carry much with me so I didn’t have too much trouble. Good luck, I hope it works for you!


----------



## reginatina

luvgotchi said:


> Thanks for posting! It looks so cute  I’m going to have to take myself to the store and try shoving all my stuff in it to see how much it can fit lol



I do the same thing.  All my items fit in a regular sized Cassie, so I think they would in the 19, as well.  I'm more concerned with the depth of a bag (don't like anything to wide), so the 1 3/4 concerned me.  Usually 3-4 inches is good width, with a little room to spare. Hope it works out for you...baby Cassie is adorbs.


----------



## inkfade

I bought the Cassie 19 in sand taupe in-store, but am going to return it. It comes with a smaller handheld leather strap and chain strap. The regular crossbody strap is too short for me so I attached it to the shorter leather strap which then attached to the metal ring. Like a Frankenstein strap. In the store it felt fine and looked fine, but when I got home and put my things in it, it was heavier and the buckle on the long strap was sitting directly on top of the muscle on the top of my shoulder and it really hurt. I know I wouldn't be able to carry it around for hours with the buckle in that spot, so it's a no go for me. Also was thinking tho that the bag is really wide for being so small and looks odd sticking out off my body. Even though I like small bags, I think I'd like the regular size Cassie more if I was able to find a long enough leather strap from mautto or somewhere, since it's not as wide and lays more flatly against the body.


----------



## shminbabe

After nearly buying the signature Cassie 19 I abruptly decided on the Chalk and brass combo and I'm so glad.  I'm not over brass although I did love the silver hardware of the signature Cassie 19. I think this is a great little bag with THREE different straps, each of which gives this bag a completely unique vibe.


----------



## focoach

inkfade said:


> I bought the Cassie 19 in sand taupe in-store, but am going to return it. It comes with a smaller handheld leather strap and chain strap. The regular crossbody strap is too short for me so I attached it to the shorter leather strap which then attached to the metal ring. Like a Frankenstein strap. In the store it felt fine and looked fine, but when I got home and put my things in it, it was heavier and the buckle on the long strap was sitting directly on top of the muscle on the top of my shoulder and it really hurt. I know I wouldn't be able to carry it around for hours with the buckle in that spot, so it's a no go for me. Also was thinking tho that the bag is really wide for being so small and looks odd sticking out off my body. Even though I like small bags, I think I'd like the regular size Cassie more if I was able to find a long enough leather strap from mautto or somewhere, since it's not as wide and lays more flatly against the body.


I found that there was a lot of extra room beneath the longest hole on the crossbody strap - it was too short for me before but I punched like 3 extra holes at the end and now it’s perfect! It definitely is wide for a small bag though but that’s kind of what I love about it since that width allows me to carry everything I can carry in my regular size Cassies! Not sure if anyone has posted a comparison photo from the side so here is one my SA sent


----------



## tangleddaenerys

focoach said:


> I found that there was a lot of extra room beneath the longest hole on the crossbody strap - it was too short for me before but I punched like 3 extra holes at the end and now it’s perfect! It definitely is wide for a small bag though but that’s kind of what I love about it since that width allows me to carry everything I can carry in my regular size Cassies! Not sure if anyone has posted a comparison photo from the side so here is one my SA sent



If you don’t mind, do you take any mod shot? I rarely see any mod shot of cassie 19 beside in this thread.. thank youu..


----------



## rosevelours

I really like the Cassie 19 from your pictures. I am wondering how it compares to a tabby 26 in order what fits?


----------



## paula3boys

They brought Cassie 19 back
Black or Chalk
Cherry Print
Tan/Rust signature


----------



## ccbaggirl89

paula3boys said:


> They brought Cassie 19 back
> Black or Chalk
> Cherry Print
> Tan/Rust signature


I picked up the cherry today... couldn't resist it for summer. I *thought* it was forever gone so I'm glad to see it make a return.


----------



## paula3boys

ccbaggirl89 said:


> I picked up the cherry today... couldn't resist it for summer. I *thought* it was forever gone so I'm glad to see it make a return.


Hope you love it! Share a picture if you get a chance


----------



## shminbabe

Best bag ever. Wish they'd elevated it and done it in glovetan leather.


----------



## Noorasi

Oh, any idea if the regular Cassie is also coming back?


----------



## Naminé

Noorasi said:


> Oh, any idea if the regular Cassie is also coming back?


Nordstrom has a bag similar to Cassie as part of their anniversary sale.


----------



## KaliDaisy

Naminé said:


> Nordstrom has a bag similar to Cassie as part of their anniversary sale.
> View attachment 5437105
> View attachment 5437106



I think these bags ARE the original Cassie. The photos look exactly like it. It's interesting, they don't have a specific name for it and they're calling it a "Nordstrom Exclusive."


----------



## Naminé

KaliDaisy said:


> I think these bags ARE the original Cassie. The photos look exactly like it. It's interesting, they don't have a specific name for it and they're calling it a "Nordstrom Exclusive."


Oh yikes! I didn't realize that I forgot to complete my sentence. It should say "their sale."

Anyway, does anyone with the Nordstrom card have access to the sale in their stores and confirm if these are the original Cassies? If so, then it's great for those who missed out on them or is looking to expand their collection.

ETA:
Nordies just added the orange "Cassie"!


			https://www.nordstrom.com/s/6882539


----------



## paula3boys

New color Cassie 19: Sport Red


----------

